# Looking for rebuilt auto trans for '85 5k



## spotddog (Sep 19, 2005)

My friend and old boss has an '85 5000 non turbo non quattro sedan. His tranny went out yesturday. Anyone know of a source for a quality rebuild, preferably on the West coast? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## KSCar (May 30, 2006)

What is your problem. I can help


----------



## spotddog (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: (KSCar)*

It has a major leak at the torque convertor seal. The car has 150+k. He had to drive it awhile with little fluid. He is not looking to repair leak because of mileage and time involved with repair. The rest of the car is in great shape. We used to run an independant European repair shop. He needs to keep this car for indefinitley until able to upgrade.


----------

